# My Kind of Coffee



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi,

Has anyone used this company based in Crouch End? Their website is here:

http://www.mykindofcoffee.co.uk/mod/coffee

I only work up the road and was wondering whether any would recommend them. I'm coming to the end of my HasBean starter pack and wonder whether I should try something new. Any thoughts?


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

i did try their beans once. i'd recommend you pop in there and try a coffee before you buy their beans to see if you like them - personally i wasn't convinced but i might have had a bad batch. an alternative is to buy some beans from either coffee circus at the bottom of crouch hill or vagabond on stroud green road (i think they do has bean).


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks reneb. I know where Vagabond and Coffee Circus are. Vagabond does indead stock beans from HasBean and I think Coffee Circus stocks from both HasBean and Union Roasted. I just wondered whether My Kind Of Coffee was worth a punt but maybe I should buy a coupld of bags from Coffee Circus as they have quite a good range.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Personally, I think you should try ours


----------



## curtis92 (Feb 7, 2013)

I'd second popping in and trying their coffee first. Something I now plan on doing myself.


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

smokeybarn said:


> Personally, I think you should try ours


I'd second that!


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Ha, I tried that but was too late for the free samples! I trusted buying online for my last purchase and enjoyed 4 out of the 5 bags with the distasteful one being too bitter. I want to try before I buy if the option is open to me, hence the reason for asking about the above mentioned shop.

feel free to send me a sample in the post though







if I like it, I'm sure to buy


----------

